# Home Depot-Window Fx - Need Help



## Mysticism2020 (Sep 13, 2016)

Found the problem, something is up with the sd card slot not allowing the card to be read under normal input. The SD card is only being read when inserted/held and pushed into position. Its getting returned asap.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

too bad you got a dud ... hopefully they have some in stock & you get a good one 

amk


----------



## Mysticism2020 (Sep 13, 2016)

Do you know when atmosfx is releasing their newer version. ? As of now they are taking pretty orders and do not specify when they will be shipped.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I got one at HD yesterday and have been messing with it today.....Good deal for $69......I noticed a couple things I did wrong......First I put the SD card in upside down....Second, I didn't realize you had to choose SD in the options in order for it to see the card...The default is USB and I think that's were a lot of people are having trouble seeing the files....SD has to be chosen each time you turn it on from what I can tell, it doesn't save the settings.....You can't hook up an external signal either......For stand alone running on it's own it's still a good deal for $69.....Good Luck on your new one after the exchange.....ZR


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

Mysticism2020 said:


> Do you know when atmosfx is releasing their newer version. ? As of now they are taking pretty orders and do not specify when they will be shipped.


This was just posted a few mins ago on their FB page. 
"UPDATE: Our new 2016 AtmosGEAR including the Holiday Digital Decorating Kit, the new 3DFX form, and the Hollusion Projection Material are all in inventory and orders are now shipping. All pre-orders will ship first and then the rest in the order they came in." 

I was seriously considering buying the new kit, but ABSOLUTELY NO RETURNS changed my mind.
I don't want to dump $200 (after shipping) on something I may not be 100% happy with.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

There is a learning curve to it...when I pulled it out the first day I was cussing it like a bad witch.But it was me I wasn't hitting the button I needed to.its a awesome addition to my haunt this yr.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a bad one, no fan action. Easy exchange, and grabbed a second. I need to start laying out where everything is going.


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

It took my dumb hillbilly butt to figure out you have to chose sd mode and movie mode before it will play. But once I got it figured out, I fell in love with it.


----------



## Jarrod357 (Sep 4, 2016)

Is this thing worth the money? I see reviews that it is low quality and not very bright? Would it be more worth it to order one of the $70 projectors on Amazon and just get some files to play? I'm thinking that getting one on Amazon may be better because it can be used as a projector to watch movies not just for Halloween.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Urza (Sep 7, 2016)

Jarrod357 said:


> Is this thing worth the money? I see reviews that it is low quality and not very bright? Would it be more worth it to order one of the $70 projectors on Amazon and just get some files to play? I'm thinking that getting one on Amazon may be better because it can be used as a projector to watch movies not just for Halloween.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


As someone who uses higher end projectors, I would say you could get away with the Home Depot one as long as you can get near total darkness. I cant imagine these things being any good with ambient light hanging around.


----------



## Jarrod357 (Sep 4, 2016)

Urza said:


> As someone who uses higher end projectors, I would say you could get away with the Home Depot one as long as you can get near total darkness. I cant imagine these things being any good with ambient light hanging around.


Thanks! I have some flood lights lighting up my other props so I'm concerned that it may take away from the window effect. I just dont know which projector on Amazon is good enough. There are so many in the 50-70 price range. I still have some research to do.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Urza (Sep 7, 2016)

Check out the Atmos site, the released the new and improved decorating kit. Come with everythng you need. 189.99


----------



## victor-eyd (Aug 13, 2007)

Jarrod357,

Read my review and see what I see

http://www.halloweenforum.com/produ...-window-projector-kit-almosfx-animations.html

Victor


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

Jarrod357 said:


> Is this thing worth the money? I see reviews that it is low quality and not very bright? Would it be more worth it to order one of the $70 projectors on Amazon and just get some files to play? I'm thinking that getting one on Amazon may be better because it can be used as a projector to watch movies not just for Halloween.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Jarrod, I was thinking about picking up the upgraded version AtmosFear is putting out this year. After doing some thinking, I'm not going to buy the projector kit from them, instead buy it from Amazon, and buy the scenes I wanted. 

If it helps you, here's their comparison between the kit that HD is selling, and the new 2016 kit. Also note some of the comments at the bottom.
http://atmosfx.com/blogs/community/comparing-the-hddk-and-the-windowfx-kit


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Witchywoo said:


> Jarrod, I was thinking about picking up the upgraded version AtmosFear is putting out this year. After doing some thinking, I'm not going to buy the projector kit from them, instead buy it from Amazon, and buy the scenes I wanted.
> 
> If it helps you, here's their comparison between the kit that HD is selling, and the new 2016 kit. Also note some of the comments at the bottom.
> http://atmosfx.com/blogs/community/comparing-the-hddk-and-the-windowfx-kit



Where did you find this new Atmosfx projector on Amazon? I have been searching for days for the new one (2016 HDDK) on Amazon and basically all I am seeing are their dvds and some older Atmos projectors from 3rd party sellers


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> Where did you find this new Atmosfx projector on Amazon? I have been searching for days for the new one (2016 HDDK) on Amazon and basically all I am seeing are their dvds and some older Atmos projectors from 3rd party sellers


The new kit for 2016 is sold through AtmosFearFX. Here's the link. 
https://atmosfx.com/collections/atmosgear/products/atmosfx-holiday-digital-decorating-kit


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

Same here, bought one the first of the week. But I haven't had a chance to play with it yet but I figured for $70 bucks you never have enough projectors.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Witchywoo I have been on their website for several days, I was just wondering about your post. It sounded like you found the new HDDK on Amazon and were going to buy it there. I too prefer Amazon as I have been dealing with them since 2003 but it looks like the whole kit and kaboodle has to be purchased directly from atmosfx


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

UPDATE

Just read on the facebook page of Atmosfx that the HDDK will *NOT* be sold on Amazon this year.
It is only available directly through their website


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I just returned my Window FX kit and the two USB drives. It worked OK but decided to buy the AtmosFX HDDK.
There are so many of the Window kits at my Home Depot I am expecting them to be at least 1/2 off when all is said and done.

I will then pick one up


----------

